# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Obagi producten

## charel

wie heeft hier ervaring mee.Zou helpen tegen pigmentvlekken, nieuwe huid maken etc.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Charel,

Ik zelf heb geen ervaring met dit product,maar heb wel vernomen via via dat het een heel goed product is met een enorme werking tegen pigmentvlekken.
Maar naar schijnt zijn de resultaten pas te zien na enkele weken.

----------


## ninjes

wie heeft hier ervaring mee

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk komen er nog ervaringstips  :Wink:

----------

